# Chili Cheese Fries (chips) W/QView



## napalm (Dec 21, 2011)

Hi All,

Well after I got such good advice from the good fellows here I thought I had better give it a go. 

Bought some nice Maris Piper potatoes but then remembered I had some prior made, frozen "huge" chips done in my favourite beer batter, which might go well so got those out and will save the other spuds for another time. 

The Chili was a family recipe, nothing too special but the minced beef is all soaked in Milk before pan frying in salted butter to make it especially juicy. 








The chips went in the oven for 25 minutes at 180, I then pan fried them in a little butter which I find helps bring the Beer Batter flavours back through after they've been frozen. 

The pan is a really large one, it doesn't quite do the size of the chips justice in the pics







Keep going till they've absorbed all the butter and they are lovely and crispy on the outside and fluffy on the inside: 







A red Leicester cheese grated over the top 







Then the Chili and more cheese, and a sprinkling of my favourite Pink Himalayan Rock Salt, then served with some locally made cider from my favourite brewery.







It was absolutely delicious! BUT, now for the big bit, over to you guys for critique, did I do it ok? anything I should do different next time? 

Thanks for looking! 

Alex


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 21, 2011)

WOO HOO!!!

Looks delicious!


----------



## michael ark (Dec 21, 2011)

I could go for a plate right now.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 21, 2011)

Other than maybe some Chopped Onion, Green or White and a dollop of Clotted Cream or Creme Fraiche...IT DON'T GET ANY BETTER THAN THAT!...JJ


----------



## rdknb (Dec 21, 2011)

I so need to stop reading posts in here before I eat, That has me hungry


----------



## alelover (Dec 21, 2011)

Dude you took chili cheese fries to a whole new level. Minced beef soaked in milk? That's insane. I know that had to be soooooooooo good.







No bacon though. Hmm.


----------



## alelover (Dec 21, 2011)

Hey JJ. That's street food man. What's with Creme Fraiche?


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 21, 2011)

I will say that your chips look awesome and the chili sounds good to. This salt that your talking about the Himalayan pink salt tell me somemore about that stuff I have seen it before but have never tried it.


----------



## smokinnoob (Dec 21, 2011)

fantastic alex.  there is no limit to what you can do with it now you have the basic down.  peppers, bacon, hot sauce, different cheese (maybe Blue my fav.) you name it.  Great q-view and keep up the good food.


----------

